# Light green gate



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

Gate wasn’t even green..


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

It's stupid shyt like this that keeps me from doing food delivery


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

How are drivers to determine the color of the gate at nighttime? 
Here is an idea. Put NUMBERS on your house. This isn't rocket science people.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Passengers that give me instructions like, "It's the one with the gray car."

Over 1 in 5 of all the cars in Canada are a variation of silver/gray, and they all look gray at night.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Kiwi driver said:


> Gate wasn't even green..


Maybe it was an eco-friendly gate with a light on it.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Maybe it was an eco-friendly gate with a light on it.


Thats why it was "Green", its "light" enough to push, no need for a motor.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kiwi driver said:


> Gate wasn't even green..


If the gate wasn't green then you went the wrong house.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> If the gate wasn't green then you went the wrong house.


i got the right house because the nutter was standing outside in the rain glaring at her phone &#128514;

I didn't want to say anything about the gate colour in case she snapped


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kiwi driver said:


> i got the right house because the nutter was standing outside in the rain glaring at her phone &#128514;
> 
> I didn't want to say anything about the gate colour in case she snapped


Maybe she was at the wrong house.


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe she was at the wrong house.


all I can think is she was a mad hatter or one of her friends had gotten ahold of her phone and done the order &#128514;


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, me and my sons argue over the color of lemon lime Gatorade. I say it's green and they say it's yellow. Potato, potahto lol


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Was it green like a Lime or green like an Avacado?


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Was it green like a Lime or green like an Avacado?


was light brown


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Gate likely painted green on the inside and another on the outside, her braincells cant factor in that info.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kiwi driver said:


> was light brown


Somebody is Color Blind


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Just eat the ******'s food


----------

